# pH yellow: showing the max of 6



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

I had to treat an algae bloom over the past week, and it finally cleared after no light for a week. I also used algae destroyer. Could that raise pH? If not, why so acidic. The fish have lots of movement. I've got live plants and driftwood in there as well. What's the deal?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do a large water change and increase aeration. Using an algaecide will cause a sudden algae die-off. The decaying matter will cause pH to drop.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Thank you. I did a 50%, added pH up, and it's still showing 6. P's as active as ever, so should I be worried and increase H2O changes, or let it play out?


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

It's probably your driftwood causing the pH to stay on the lower side. The live plants will release some carbonates to help your pH situation. It's always a good idea to have good aeration in any tank. Might want to try Arm and Hammer baking soda as it is a little cheaper to raise pH. Use 1/2 teaspoon for 20 gallons of water at a time.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

A&H sounds good. I'll try that. As for driftwood?, I thought it would help raise the pH???? I have a 12" airstone running constant bubbles. I dunno?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

never do more than a 23% water change due to pH level and temperature changing drastically


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

I have the same thing going on in one of my aquariums. I used a couple of logs of Malaysian driftwood for decorations and cover in an aquarium and the pH plummeted. The test kit only goes down to 6.0, so it's probably even lower than that.

The fish don't seem to mind, though. I do two 15% water changes with pH 7.2-7.4 tap water and the fish all seem to be doing fine.

Sodium Bicarbonate increases the pH temporarily. It doesn't last very long though. It will go out with the waste water when you change your water and I read somewhere that it eventually forms carbonic acid and evaporates out of the water as carbon dioxide gas.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks for the help. The water is FINALLY crystal clear again, and all levels look good. pH has come up over the last several days w/ small H2O changes.


----------

